# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرکت در کنکور هنر برای کاهش استرس کنکور تجربی

## azem

سلام
تاپیک قبلیم در همین موضوع توسط یکی از مدیران ب دلیل عنوان نامناسب پاک شد برای دوباره با عنوان مناسب تاپیک میزنم!
ب نظر شما ثبت نام در کنکور هنر علاوه بر تجربی صرفا برای کاهش استرس کنکور تجربی و تجربه شرایط واقعی کنکور، کار درستیه؟
هنر قبل تجربی برگزار میشه درسته؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

شاید برای آشنا شدن اونایی که سال اولشونه کنکور میدن خوب باشه اما اگر کنکور پنجشنبه رو خراب کردین روحیه تونو از دست نمیدید؟؟یا مثلا به خاطر 4ساعت نشستن روی صندلی خسته نمیشید برای روز بعدش؟؟نمیدونم والا این به نظرم بستگی به شخص مورد نظر داره...من خودم به شخصه این کارو نمیکنم چون اگه کنکور هنر مثلا عمومیاش که باتجربی یکیه خراب کنم کلا خودمو میبازم!!بازم صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند ...موفق باشید.

----------


## Behnam10

بنظرم اگه ٥ شنبه صبح يه دور زيست و فرمول هاي فيزيك و رياضي رو مرور كني ، بعد از ظهرش هم سوالات عمومي رياضي رو يه چك كني ، بهتر از اينه كه روحيت قبل از فينال ( جمعه ) داغون بشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## matrooke

کنکور طوریه که حتما تاثیرشو روی شما میزاره چه هنر برین چ نرین
رفتنش هم خوبه هم بد
من خودمم موندم برم یا ن

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*قطعا بده ..... یه خستگی شدید ذهنی پیدا میکنی 
عمومیا با شیمیِ  ریاضیو نگاه کن بسه*

----------


## Egotist

> *قطعا بده ..... یه خستگی شدید ذهنی پیدا میکنی 
> عمومیا با شیمیِ  ریاضیو نگاه کن بسه*





تو هم دادی؟*
2راهی؟
*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parlooo


تو هم دادی؟
2راهی؟



اینجا میمون نداره ؟؟ 
2 راهه

خیلی **ی سجاد*

----------


## Egotist

> *
> 
> اینجا میمون نداره ؟؟ 
> 2 راهه
> 
> خیلی **ی سجاد*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام
> تاپیک قبلیم در همین موضوع توسط یکی از مدیران ب دلیل عنوان نامناسب پاک شد برای دوباره با عنوان مناسب تاپیک میزنم!
> ب نظر شما ثبت نام در کنکور هنر علاوه بر تجربی صرفا برای کاهش استرس کنکور تجربی و تجربه شرایط واقعی کنکور، کار درستیه؟
> هنر قبل تجربی برگزار میشه درسته؟


بر فرض بگیم استرست میره (در حالیکه نمیره! واسه از بین بردن استرس این راهش نیست!) 

برای فرداش خسته میشی ! نمیشی ؟؟؟

کنکور هنر عصر هست! قبل از روز کنکور باید استراحت کافی داشته باشین ؟

اگه خسته نمیشی هنر هم بده ...

----------


## Qazale

بله،  هنر عصر روز قبلش هست؛ تا پارسال که اینطور بود!
منم پارسال همین کارو خواستم بکنم، حتی هنر ثبت نام کردم...
اما نرفتم سر جلسه
یکی از دوستام میگفت اینکارو کرده و همین باعث شده خراب کنه کنکورشو... مثلا عربی هنر که خیلی سخت تر از عربی تجربی بوده اون سال!70 زده بود ولی عربی تجربی رو 20 درصد! چون خسته بوده!

واقعا جلسه کنکور خیلی انرژی میگیره، خیلی بیشتر از یه آزمون معمولی

ببینید من بعد تجربی زبان دادم، فکر میکردم زبان 2رقمی بشم! ولی سر جلسه از خستگی حتی نتونستم خیلی از سوالات رو بخونم[/color]

----------


## WickedSick

بنظر من اگه میدونی کنترل زیادی روی خودت داری خوبه.
چون عمومی ها رو میبینی, و یه چیز کلی دستت میاد.
مثلا اگه عمومی ها یه تغییر کرده باشن میشه گفت تاثیرش روی کل گروه های درسی مشهوده.
مثلا ممکنه بری هنر ببینی دینی اصلا آیه ندادن!(البته به فرض)
بعد میای همون روز آمادگی بیشتری پیدا میکنی و ... ... ...

----------


## Mojgan*M

سلام. نه بنظرم واقعا اشتباهه
خیلی انرژیت میره من بعد ی ازمون تا دوروز نمیتونم ی متنو بخونم -___- بعد جوابم بدی فکرم کنی 
نکن این کارو باخودت -__-

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

خیر کار خوبی نیست
خسته میشی بابا عصر کنکور باید استراحت کنی

----------


## negar~

من پارسال کنکور هنر دادم
دوساعت تمام بیکار نشسته بودم  :Yahoo (110): 
تازه با یکی از مراقبا هم دعوام شد  :Yahoo (75): 
کلا اعصاب به هم میریزه
ولی سوالای عمومی رو ببینی خوبه
در کل توصیه نمیشه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mehdi1900

اشتباه بزرگیه 
من ده سال پیش کنکور ریاضی داشتم. اون موقع ملت ریاضی رو بیشتر از تجربی تحویل می گرفتن واسه همین یه روز بعد کنکور تجربی بود. خلاصه من با یه کلکی (نپرسین چی بوده چون نمی تونم بگم) آزمون تجربی رو سر جلسه کنکور شرکت کردم. پیش خودم فکر کردم اینجوری استرس کنکور فرداش از بین می ره. اما می دونی چی شد؛ 
اون سال عربی و دین و زندگی و شیمی تجربی رو سخت داده بودن. از استرس کنکور تجربی شب کنکور خودم تا صبح خواب به چشام نیومد. سر جلسه انقدر خسته بودم که اصلا حال نداشتم سوالا رو بخونم چه برسه به اینکه حلشون کنم.
خلاصه خود دانی.....ولی من میگم خودت رو از چاله تو چاه ننداز

----------


## azem

ممنون
خدا خیرتون بده
منصرف شدم

----------


## aidaa

جو کنکور هنر هیچ شباهتی با کنکور تجربی نداره

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*ولی از این لحاظ که با فرایند برگزاری و رفتار مراقبان و ...آشنا بشید عالیه
در ضمن روز قبل کنکور خونه بمونین استرس میگیرین 
خودم ثبت نام کردم
پ.ن:خوشبحال پشت کنکوریا که یه بار تجربه کردن کنکورو*

----------


## ozeiry

خوبیش اینه که فرداش سر تجربی دیگه با روند شروع آزمون آشنا هستید و ذهنتون کمتر درگیر جزییات و حواشی برگزاری آزمون که استرس زاست میشه ویه دورم سوالای عمومی رو هم میزنید وآماده تر میشید وبا تغییرات احتمالی در سبک سوالاتم آشنا میشید ولی بدیش اینه که ذهنتونو درگیر میکنه و اگه سخت باشه و خراب کنید شاید روحیتونو از دست بدید و خستتونم میکنه در کل باید با توجه به شناختی که از خودتون دارید تصمیم بگیرید ودرضمن همون طور که همه میدونن سال89 رستگار رحمانی هم تجربی شرکت کرد هم هنر و هم زبان و ترکوند و تاثیری درش نداشت.

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

عزیزان من ،آزمون هنر به عنوان آزمون اول قبل تجربي برا اینه که :
1. با سبک جدید سوالات عمومی آشنا بشید و بدونيد که طراحان چه سبک سوالاتی رو میخوان فرداش بدن 

2. کمی آمادگی تست زنی پیدا کنیم تا کار اصلی راحت تر بشه .
3.استرس کم بشه و به شرایط بیشتر عادت کنیم .

هدف اصلی : دیدن سبک جدید سوالات

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

عزیزان من ،آزمون هنر به عنوان آزمون اول قبل تجربي برا اینه که :
1. با سبک جدید سوالات عمومی آشنا بشید و بدونيد که طراحان چه سبک سوالاتی رو میخوان فرداش بدن 

2. کمی آمادگی تست زنی پیدا کنیم تا کار اصلی راحت تر بشه .
3.استرس کم بشه و به شرایط بیشتر عادت کنیم .

هدف اصلی : دیدن سبک جدید سوالات

----------


## mina_77

چند ساعت ازمون عصر روزی
که فرداش قراره آیندت رقم بخوره؟؟؟؟؟
خستگی داره والا

----------


## Goodbye forever

> عزیزان من ،آزمون هنر به عنوان آزمون اول قبل تجربي برا اینه که :
> 1. با سبک جدید سوالات عمومی آشنا بشید و بدونيد که طراحان چه سبک سوالاتی رو میخوان فرداش بدن 
> 
> 2. کمی آمادگی تست زنی پیدا کنیم تا کار اصلی راحت تر بشه .
> 3.استرس کم بشه و به شرایط بیشتر عادت کنیم .
> 
> هدف اصلی : دیدن سبک جدید سوالات


خب درسته نقاط قوتی هم داره ولی نقاط ضعفم داره! اونم اینکه اگه سوالات سختی داده بودن استرست واسه فرداش یعنی کنکور تجربی خیلی بالا میره!

بعدش اضطراب و دلهره میگیری ...

در کل پیشنهاد نمیشه ...

----------


## joozef

> تو هم دادی؟*
> 2راهی؟
> *


http://s3.picofile.com/file/8288927368/IMG_7190.PNG

----------


## ascetic

برا همه پیشنهاد نمیشه  ولی اگر کسی استرس نمیگیره  بدم نیست ضمن اینکه سوالاتم  میتونی خونه بعد از کنکور از سایت سنجش بگیری حل کنی

----------


## payam78

> *ولی از این لحاظ که با فرایند برگزاری و رفتار مراقبان و ...آشنا بشید عالیه
> در ضمن روز قبل کنکور خونه بمونین استرس میگیرین 
> خودم ثبت نام کردم
> پ.ن:خوشبحال پشت کنکوریا که یه بار تجربه کردن کنکورو*


منم ثبت نام کردم و میرم دقیقا به این دلیل و آشنایی با جو و کاهش استرسو   خوردن کیک و آبمیوه که امیدوارم بدن ویه امتحانی از خودم که ببینم عمومیارو  از لحاظ زمانی  مشکلی ندارم  اگه دارم فردا یه کاره دیکه بکنم . 

موافقم .

نه بابا چه حوش به حالیی؟؟؟       خدا  نصیب گرگ بیابون نکه  پشت کنکوریو   اگه من  10 تا استرس داشته باشم  یه پشت کنکوری 110 تا استرس داره  ((((  عجب واحد شمارشی ؟؟؟؟؟!!!))

----------

